

Anyone else seeing this interesting Chrome advertising? - coderrr
http://i.imgur.com/HssZZ.png

======
mtoledo
WOW!!

If Bing was offering IE9 _as_ Chrome to ppl searching for Chrome, ppl would be
up in arms.

No technical glitch justifies this. I wonder how widespread it is (not
happening here).

edit: clarity about the issue being offering one browser with the other's
title

------
coderrr
I'm only getting this in Firefox and I'm also getting it on a bunch of other
searches: download firefox, download winrar, download microsoft word, download
anti virus, download free music

